# Travelling to Chamonix by TT?



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I usually fly to Geneva and hire a car, but I was just wondering whether to consider driving there the whole way. 

Has anyone done it? Would you fit special tyres prior to leaving? Am I mad to even consider it? :-/


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Done it many times to La Clusaz in France which is about 1 hour from Geneva. Most of the main roads are ok and I have never had any trouble.

It is basically motorway all the way from Calais (550 miles) and you can get some decent speeding in 

Just don't go on a Saturday as it is change over day and the last 100km is always hard work.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Ian. Have you done the trip in your TT? Did you change your tyres or is this overkill? The thing is, I will need to use the car when I'm there rather than park it up for the week, but I can't remember if previously hired cars had non-standard tyres or not... :-/


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Yes, we have done it, twice!

Definitely worth it.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Have done this trip several times. As everyone says, try to avoid Saturday! Motorway all the way, good speeds, no need to change tyres!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Went to the Alps last summer ( in the TT)
No problems. ;D
Hence the sig pic.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Came back from Megeve after new year. There are some great roads.

As far as tyres go, then as you've been before, you will know that generally in France you don't need snow tyres on most major or minor routes. Getting to Chamonix should be no problem, however getting the last 500metres from the centre of Chamonix to where you are staying could be different. Snow tyres could be overkill, but a set of chains in the boot could be prudent. Except that they could knacker your alloys!

Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't forget the French tolls!! They cost a fortune!!

Or you could use the motorail of course!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Don't forget the French tolls!! They cost a fortune!!
> 
> Or you could use the motorail of course!


Kellie - welcome!


----------



## StiV (May 7, 2002)

Done it many times - to Valorcine which is 9kms further down the Chamonix vally towards Swiss border.

You won't need snow tyres, just chains as ag stated. Driving in France is an absolute pleasure - people know how to use the autoroutes over there (i.e. use outide lane for OVERTAKING unlike the UK).

The tolls are not that expensive given the quality of the roads and the lack of congestion - and if fuel consumption isn't an issue you can pretty much do 120 all the way down ;-)

Enjoy!


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Didn't think you could put chains on a Quattro.

I have never needed them on mine, if the snow is that bad, jump on your skis. Be careful with speeding on the Peage sections though because they can work out your speed with the ticket stamp. We always have a coffee break to bring the average down!


----------



## StiV (May 7, 2002)

> Be careful with speeding on the Peage sections though because they can work out your speed with the ticket stamp.


Blimey! I never knew that. I've never been pulled up on a pay section before and I've seriously caned it along some of them...

...but that was two years ago.

And it wasn't me it was someone who looked like me.

I was at home at the time, honest.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> Â Be careful with speeding on the Peage sections though because they can work out your speed with the ticket stamp.


I always thought this was possibly an urban myth ???

Does anyone know for sure either way?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

This is no myth!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> This is no myth!


Can you elaborate ag?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Have you never seen Gendarmes at the Peage? It is a thought that they do sometimes "intervene". My guess would be the same as in the UK, i.e. at the end of the month when the takings have been low.

I lived in France for six years in the early 90s. At that time about 50% of speeding tickets were withdrawn because your local baker also had a customer who knew someone in the police. I don't think it's quite the same now.

It was always understood that they could get you from your autoroute ticket, BUT, I never knew anyone that had been!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'm conviced. I've driven to France loads of times with the TT and agree with the views about French roads / Autoroutes. I'd never been to the Alps though, and it's good to know that snow tyres aren't really necessary.

I actually think the "average speed" trap is a myth. I have driven very quickly between peages and never been stopped. I was once stopped in my A3 for 185kph which was fairly humbling, but that was done with an old fashioned radar trap, followed by a police motorcyclist pulling me over into a special layby where there were loads of gendarmes and terrified motorists being interogated. It cost me 900 Francs and a ticking off but apparently the rules have now changed so that you can actually be arrested. 

My main worry about going skiing with the TT would be if one of the coil packs went! :-/


----------

